# fin rot



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

how do i stop this?

wat causes it?

:help: please! 

thanks

sean


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

its usually a sign of bad water conditions. have you checked ammonia nitrates and nitrites? best advice is to do a water change and add some melafix


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree, Check your water parameters and do a water change.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

well the 2 fish had ich..i got that cleared up..n then the red belly
s fins were lookin like crap..wel they were n a 10g..and no the water wasn't changed for awile..i just change the water n the 29g today n he's back n there so i hope he clears up


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You said changed the water. Did you do a partial water change or change all the water? You want to avoid ever changing all the water at once.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

i did a full..im new to this..dangit i screwed up..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats ok stick around here ask questions like you have and we will help you out as much as we can.

Do a search and read up on cycling a aquarium. It will help you understand what goes on in water and gravel of a aquarium. With the right water conditions your fish can live for years.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah most of us here have made mistakes also, and still do! so dont get discouraged, were all here to help each other! you should search the site for cycling a fish tank if you havent read up on it already


----------



## fishyshawn (Jul 31, 2005)

is fin rot when the top of the fin turns orange and looks like a scab
:shock:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a link to a photo of what fin rot can look like.

http://oursimplejoys.com/freshwateraquaria/images/fin-rot1-a.JPG


----------

